# Van for 6'4" people?



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi folks

I think I have convinced the management that getting a camper van is a good idea so I have started searching seriously for a second hand van.
It needs to have beds that are suitable for some one of 6’4” and the same for head room for standing.
So far the two I have found that will do are the Westfalia Nugget and the Sea Sloop 5
Can anyone suggest other options as both the above are fairly scarce to find
The other must have (almost anyway) is cab aircon

Thanks in advance


----------



## 118271 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a similar problem & decided to convert my own. Its an Iveco Extra-High Top & is for sale ;-) Check the Classifieds page.

As far as my research went, unless you were buying new (or nearly-new) the only donor vans suitable were Iveco Extra-High Tops or Renault Master Extra-High Tops (& obviously the Vauxhall equivalent, Movano?). If you are after new/nearly new then the latest Mercedes Sprinter / VW Crafter (possibly the ugliest van in the world?) are also tall enough.

Hope this helps,

Niall


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

6' 4" headroom is pushing it to the limit on most vans, though the bed is much less of a problem.

I'm only 6' 3" and I have no problems with our Nuevo.

If I had any hair left it would brush the ceiling, but with the double bed made up I van only just touch both ends at once if I point my toes.  

It's not a panel van though, and when we have looked around we found most of those to have a much lower headroom and/or beds designed for midgets. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

We found that the only panel van conversion which we like the layout of, and which has enough space for my six feet three length, in terms of driving seat comfort, internal height comfort, and bed length (both north/south bed layout and east west layout) is the recently introduced Fiat Ducato Aztec by Devon Conversions (also sold by Elite Motorhomes near Banbury as Devon agents for the south). This is why we have traded in our Hymer 544 for one !!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Our HRZ has a bed that's 7 ft x 4 ft 6 in, and an internal headroom in most places of > 7ft. However, the overall height is 10 ft 4 in, which does preclude a few places, and it was fairly expensive.

The La Strada Regent has a similar size one piece bed, with plenty of headroom when the bed is up, but you'd have to be happy with the Euro lounge layout.

If you can find a long enough bed, then one can very often make do with the lower height of something like the extra height Renault or Iveco. I've ignored the jaundiced comments about the latest Sprinter - it may be ugly, but it's a helluva van ! If I could summon up the 80K Euros, I'd be ordering a new HRZ on the LWB Sprinter now !


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for your input folks
The bed size is the main issue
We could live with a lower roof height if it ticked most of the right boxes
We have been out in hire vans in the past and had a good time.
Like a few folk on the site when it comes to taking the plunge and parting with the cash for our own one its a bit nerve racking!
We have a wish list of things a van must have and things we would like it to have and the budget.
Will have to compromise at some point and take the plunge though


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The Horizons Unlimited Cavarno 2 or 4 have a custom-made roof that increases the internal headroom substantially, and provides more room in the roof lockers.

We had their Innovation and the 'front half' (cab and bed/rear seats) is identical to the Cavarno.

You get a choice of bed options with the simplest being turning the rear and cab seats into two singles. If you wind the seat backs down under the dash and steering wheel you've got more than 6ft 4ins length. As Mrs SDA is 5ft 2ins she used to take the offside and saved the fiddle of winding the seat back under the steering wheel.

If you're feeling friendly then you can choose to fill the aisle between the two singles and turn the lot into a large double. If you then sleep across the van you'll only have about 6ft of length. However if you sleep longitudinally you'll have a 6ft wide double that's about 6ft 6ins long. There'll be a gap between the two front seats and Horizons sell an infill. We never bothered and didn't really notice the gap as it was only where your calves/feet go.

An added bonus is all of this is in a SWB Transit (cheaper spares/servicing) and highly parkable (except in multi-storeys). Horizon's conversion work is first class with high quality materials and fit and finish. They aren't cheap but they're worth it.

Oh and they've just launched the Cavarno XL with a bit more room around the kitchen/shower room/wardrobe, but it's on the MWB Tranny with the standard Ford roof, so I'm not certain whether there'd be enough headroom.

Highly recommended.

http://www.horizons-unlimited.co.uk/brochure/documents/RWTHorisons24ppBrochure.pdf

SDA


----------



## prusling (Nov 26, 2005)

I'm 6'3" and have no difficulty at all in our high-top Nugget.

They do seem rare and I can't understand why, as it is a very clever design - a SWB that fits in a normal parking space, with five 3-point belted/tested seating positions, a separate kitchen area with porta-potti locker and two large double beds!

On top of that they are superbly built - with a purpose-designed and manufactured conversion rather than "carpet" stuck to the walls and ceiling that you see in some conversions.

There is a UK supply network led by Roy Wood Transits, and Deepcar (www.dmiuk.com) also supply new and used vehicles.

Highly recommended, if you can find one!


----------



## SorC (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi grenwelly,
You don't say what your budget is but we bought a Hymer Signo 100 which is basically a B544 Classic in 2006 and it is more than adequate for my 6ft 4 height. The bed size allows me to lay full stretch and the big plus is that it has a huge shower in which I can bend my legs without knocking my head or elbows. We did a review of it in the June issue of MMM. I can walk through the whole van without knocking my head with the exception of having to duck to get into the washroom. 
Regards, SorC


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Prusling 

The nugget seems about ideal but not been able to find any other than some 08/09 ones but they are out of my price range
I think I could live with a LHD one if the price was write


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought I would give this thread a bump as I'm still on the hunt for a van
On the list of possibles are
Westfalia Nugget
Le Strada 
Sea sloop
Looking for something between about 2001 and 2005
If anyone is aware of any for sale let me know please


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

*bed length*

If you need to see if you can fit into a bed in a van, a simple test is to check your body length. As a general rule if you stretch your arms out either side, the measure from finger tip to finger tip is exactly your body size. 
So, stretch your arms out on a bed. It your fingers go from bed end to mattress end then you have a problem. The bed may be exactly your size but remember you need clearance for the head and for the bedding to be tucked comfortably. Too tight a tuck and you have to sleep curled or at an angle.

Wish you well with your search.


----------

